

Show HN: HumbleMatch – Easy type-checking for Python - bendtherules
https://github.com/bendtherules/humblematch

======
bendtherules
HumbleMatch is made to add a zing to your mundane type-checking and duck-
checking code.

* Check your function arguments reliably, add more flexible signatures and most of all, have a lovely API.

* Or just sprinkle some assert checks to ensure the data is what you expect it to be at any point.

